# Hopedale LA Fall Fishing is ON!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Saturday fishing in Hopedale was great The weather was beautiful cool with a light breeze. Had two boats out today Myself and Capt Tony. The day started a little slow but got going quick Specks and white trout mixed that turned into all whites with chartreuse plastic on corks and on the bottom. Left the whites to look for some bigger specks bite was slow but steady boxes were filling up. Tried the reds at several spots but real slow or too small but out a few nice drums in the boat. Called it day around 1 to get in time for my group to watch the LSU GAME. GEAUX TIGERS!. Anyway it was great day on the water with both boats catching a lot of fish not limits but a good boxes and a lot fun.
The trout have moved to the marsh I have several openings this week and some on the weekend. CALL NOW! and come Catch’em
CAPT GENE DUGAS 985-640-0569
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES
www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats capt on another trip full of happy customers:thumbup:!!! Hope to get down there soon and get on some fish again!!!


----------

